# Chicken Hearts



## dlongpre (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey I have 5 red P's and I bought them some chicken hearts today, dirt cheap of a deal for like 20 of em. Anyway was trying to look if anyone else asked this but was wondering if these would be okay to feed as a treat once and while. In real life P's eat a lot of things that enter the waters in the amazon so I couldn't see any reasons why I couldn't but just wanted some peoples opinions.

David


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dlongpre said:


> Hey I have 5 red P's and I bought them some chicken hearts today, dirt cheap of a deal for like 20 of em. Anyway was trying to look if anyone else asked this but was wondering if these would be okay to feed as a treat once and while. In real life P's eat a lot of things that enter the waters in the amazon so I couldn't see any reasons why I couldn't but just wanted some peoples opinions.
> 
> David


Fine occasionally, but definitely not their main diet.

Keep an eye on your water quality after you feed them as some mammalian meat can mess up your water quality much more then say fish fillets


----------

